# check these manueli piranhas out



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

check these out

http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/images/Sman_Magalhaes_K..jpg

http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/images/SMan_Martinez_D_G..jpg

http://www.angelfire.com/biz....ure.jpg

Here is pics of a pirayas teeth full grown

http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/images/pirayateeth1.jpg

I hope these links work they caome from opefe


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

holy sh*t those are big as mutha *%@!.vicious as teeth on that piraya too.good find az


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

thanks but also thank opefe thats where i got them


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

I had that piraya teeth pic as my wallpaper on my puter for months. nice teeth pic.


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

Damn, I would love to have one giant Manueli


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

doesn't knifeman have the largest manueli? at like 15inches?


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

Hydro, I think you were thinking Wayne Mah aka 911. He has it in a 155 bowfront. He got the Manueli from Oliver.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

I'd like to see this giant p's put next to a ruler to verify size. Then we can see how big they really are.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

can i trade im my sister for one of those MONSTERS!!!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

is wayne located in the toronto area?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

wayne is not lying about the size. its 14"-15". it is too stressful to measure these guys. actually his fish has stopped eating and he thinks its going to die.
wes


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

some one tell wayne to sell it riverdale pets and get like $900 and buy him a huge ass rhom


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"wayne is not lying about the size. its 14"-15"."

Who said wayne is lying? I just said, I'd like to see these big boys on a ruler. First hand knowledge, when Frank got some large pacus from a hobbyist and I helped him put into tank, he netted it out, while wrapping it in a wet towel, then took a 3 sec. to measure it from its head to the end of the fleshy part on the tail. Took less than 30 sec. to do it all. He put fish, towel and all into tank. Fish didn't even struggle!!!

How is that stressful? Just an idea to share if you wanna measure your fish next time.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Wayne sell the piranha to riverdale pets before it dies and get big money


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Damn I would love to have one of those. They look awesome!


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

you can buy small ones for like $120 3" but they grow very slow


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Thats what I heard. I would rather get one that is 12+ but it would be pretty pricey. Another thing I dont have enough room for a 75g.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

They don't ship well at large sizs they arent like a rhom


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Oh man. What I wouldn't do to have one of those huge beasts! :rockin:


----------



## Dia (Feb 10, 2003)

wow them are scary lil things!!!..........:0


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

az tha kid said:


> They don't ship well at large sizs they arent like a rhom


rhoms don't ship well at large sizes either.
wes


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

They ship better than a manueli though baby manuelis cant even ship good


----------

